# memoria 6116 y bus 74LS245



## mapers (Nov 25, 2010)

holas gente quisiera que me digan  como poder usar estos dos componentes tanto el bus como la memoria ............................y como poder conectar las patas de ambos para poder grabar y leer datos .......gracias de antemano

ahy les dejo el diagrama solo quiero  implementar el buss y  la memoria diganme esta bien mmm


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola mapers

No se ve la imajen solo un cuadrito con una X roja.
En el enlace tampoco sale nada de diagrama

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mapers (Nov 26, 2010)

si se ve l aimagen  "!"!" quiero que me digan como poder conectarlo para que grabe datos y los lea


----------

